# Super 12 jig stop alignment



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

So i bought a leigh super 12 this past week, what really attracted me was the variable spacing. While it seems like a good jig, I’m have issues getting the front stops aligned. I’ve checked my stock both with a square, and a digital angle meter. The problem is that when i flush the top and sides of the front/back stock, and go to clamp it in to tighten the stops, it wants to pull my front stock out of flush/squareness.

Has anybody had any issues with this or maybe could shed some light on this? I’ve even tried loosening the clamping pressure and it helps to some degree.

I have NO issues with the fitment of the joints, they’re nice and tight, flush and true, what happens is that one edge or another on the side is off.

It probably would be bad, as I’m leaving my stock wider and will plane down to leave my reveal. (These are for drawers by the way.)

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

check that you are orienting the stock to the jig with regard to face in or out. The instruction book almost has too much info. and sometimes the pieces that you marked the mark goes to the inside facing the jig.


----------

